# Deseret Expansion



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone heard if Deseret purchased Hells canyon? I recently were told they purchased Hells canyon from Mr. Toone.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I knew it was for sale but couldn't quite swing the price.:grin:
It would make sense Deseret buying it as it is next door. I'm sure it would just be pocket change for them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In other news, Church Leaders announce 11% tithing starting next month.


-DallanC


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

DallanC said:


> In other news, Church Leaders announce 11% tithing starting next month.
> 
> -DallanC


I actually heard that after Mr. Toone got his money he turned around and paid the church 10% of the sale.

Guess they will be buying Guildersleeve next


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The church is just practicing land acquisition. You know before they take back all the land from Feds in Utah. 

Who's gonna buy up all the land the state sells to the highest bidder? If and when they get their land transfer. 

You think it's gonna be ski resorts and golf coarse's?


----------

